# union forces bindings and size



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

guys just bought a 2014 pair of nike zoom dks size 10.5 and im looking to buy the 2014 union force bindings as well. SInce i am a size 10.5 im stuck between sizes on their size chart. do you guys recommend the M/L or L/XL


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I emailed Union about sizing a while back because I was interested in two of their bindings, Force and Atlas and they told me L/XL :dunno:

I wear 10.5 as well, different boot manufacturer but have tried on Nike's and 10.5 fit me best as well.


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks man appreciate your answer


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

I have 10.5 Kaijus and can fit into either binding. I used to prefer L/XL Forces because I could run them straight out of the box, without adjusting anything, whereas I would have to tweak the M/L pairs a bit before they fit the boot right.

The Atlas has a longer basetray than the Force, so I opt for the M/L on that model.

I have a pair of the new Teams, which are running the same Stage 4 base as the new Force. I got the M/L and they fit fine. I'm sure I could fit into a L/XL without any issues as well, but running a smaller basetray is ideal for me, so I won't have any toe/heel drag.

Your call. You can fit into either of them, but might as well spring for the M/L.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a size 10 Vapen and m/l force with plenty of room left.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

vroble said:


> guys just bought a 2014 pair of nike zoom dks size 10.5 and im looking to buy the 2014 union force bindings as well. SInce i am a size 10.5 im stuck between sizes on their size chart. do you guys recommend the M/L or L/XL


You can go with either, but I suggest the L/XL.

Thanks for the support vroble.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

I wear 10s and just picked up the Force M/Ls. Great fit, and plenty of room for a half size...I'd go with the M/Ls.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

@ Union, how come union doesn't come in any S/M options.

I wear a 7 boot and had to opt with a M/L binding in Unions on a 155 board....


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

What width boards do you guys have @mystery2many and @alkasquawlik


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

All my boards are standard width boards. Is that what your asking?


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

Nah like what's your waist width of your board? Or length either one


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My banana is a 156, NS SL 158 and Proto 157. It fits perfect on all those boards.


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

I already ordered my proto 157 and got the forces in L/XL do you think they'll fit still in that board? Do ya got any more room to ya with with your M/L or are ya edge to edge already?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> @ Union, how come union doesn't come in any S/M options.
> 
> I wear a 7 boot and had to opt with a M/L binding in Unions on a 155 board....


We do, but only in certain models and colors. they are pretty hard to find in the USA. We've had such a huge demand for them at the consumer level. 

I do know that C3 Shop has SM in the Contact orange.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You'll be fine, you'll have room. You won't need to adjust the toe ramp out. That's gonna be a sweet set up for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## vroble (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks man! Ride on


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> We do, but only in certain models and colors. they are pretty hard to find in the USA. We've had such a huge demand for them at the consumer level.
> 
> I do know that C3 Shop has SM in the Contact orange.


If there is a huge demand why not the supply? just curious. I bought my asadachis 2 years back, but had wished they had had them in a S/M option, as my boots do tend to slide around a bit, and looking at other binding options now.


----------



## EROB (Nov 20, 2013)

I have the M/L and I wear the K2 Maysis boots in 10.5. Not a problem at all. I put them on a 161 NS Cobra.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> If there is a huge demand why not the supply? just curious. I bought my asadachis 2 years back, but had wished they had had them in a S/M option, as my boots do tend to slide around a bit, and looking at other binding options now.


OK, I'll backtrack on that statement. We "have demand" for that size. We just hear about it a lot, because they are hard to find. We make what stores order from us. Maybe more stores will start booking those, and we'll have more on the market.


----------

